# New Civic Si



## LucinoSR20 (Aug 30, 2005)

I cant help it. I really dont like hondas cause im such a nissan lover, but this car just gets me. And im sure its gonna be a steal as well, civics always are. This si looks great, and i would make mine look more like the concept. I think ill be owning a honda b4 too long. But its in contest with the 06 Sti. Its either spend more money, and go balls out, or stay modest with some stank. What would you guys do? :givebeer:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

SR20VE-T, is what I'd do.


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

If i had the money I'd go with the sti, those things are fast. You don't really see many of them though, thats probably because of the price. But I would definetly get that new civic si, that thing is going to be viscous. 200hp with lsd. Nissan trannys break to easily, trust me I went through 3 in the course of like 4 months.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

post in the right place, this has nothing to do with a B14


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> post in the right place, this has nothing to do with a B14


Sure it does, when a b14 turbo beats one hahaha!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

doesn't have anything to do with Nissan General either. should be in off topic.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> doesn't have anything to do with Nissan General either. should be in off topic.


Oh c'mon! You're saying you don't like the new Civic? We all know how you feel about the RSX Type S so why not let us know your secret feelings for the new Honda?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

*SI*

I was a Honda tech for several years now I'm a Nissan tech and the one thing about the Si is it isn't all that. The power isn't there. They only run vtec on the intake side none on the exhaust side causing the lower power rating. I did an 03 Si with JDM pistons and a RSX type S head Hondata RC 330 injectors and then it had lots of power. In my opinion I would get a 
SPEC V at least then you'll have more torque and an LSD trans. OR if you bought the Si I can BEEF IT UP for you.




LucinoSR20 said:


> I cant help it. I really dont like hondas cause im such a nissan lover, but this car just gets me. And im sure its gonna be a steal as well, civics always are. This si looks great, and i would make mine look more like the concept. I think ill be owning a honda b4 too long. But its in contest with the 06 Sti. Its either spend more money, and go balls out, or stay modest with some stank. What would you guys do? :givebeer:


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I was a Honda tech for several years now I'm a Nissan tech and the one thing about the Si is it isn't all that. The power isn't there. They only run vtec on the intake side none on the exhaust side causing the lower power rating. I did an 03 Si with JDM pistons and a RSX type S head Hondata RC 330 injectors and then it had lots of power. In my opinion I would get a
> SPEC V at least then you'll have more torque and an LSD trans. OR if you bought the Si I can BEEF IT UP for you.


isn't the reason why the power isn't there is because the car is made to be an economy car?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

No the Si is a mid performance car. Type R is there all out performance. EX HX DX are gas savers.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bling said:


> You don't really see many sti's though, thats probably because of the price.


then you live in the wrong area, cuz they are all around my house. Well at least chester county, montgomery county, burks county PA


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Personally, I would save a few bucks, find a used 240SX, drop either a SR20DET in it or do the insane thing and drop a RB26DETT (a.k.a. a Skyline motor) into the f***er and go out "Honda Hunting"! Civics, Accords,Preludes- they're all fair game ready to be shot down!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mjd4277 said:


> Personally, I would save a few bucks, find a used 240SX, drop either a SR20DET in it or do the insane thing and drop a RB26DETT (a.k.a. a Skyline motor) into the f***er and go out "Honda Hunting"! Civics, Accords,Preludes- they're all fair game ready to be shot down!


 you obviously dont realize how hard it is to drop in a rd26dett into a 240. sr20det's are good and a lot less extensive. One person said they did the rb26dett swap, but they only show the motor in the bay, he didn't give us vid's or dyno slips, cuz we all knew he was full of shit. Anyone that knows the story of TheSnail will know this.


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you obviously dont realize how hard it is to drop in a rd26dett into a 240. sr20det's are good and a lot less extensive. One person said they did the rb26dett swap, but they only show the motor in the bay, he didn't give us vid's or dyno slips, cuz we all knew he was full of shit. Anyone that knows the story of TheSnail will know this.



You are so full of crap. I did a picture shoot at a parking lot, do you think I towed it there???? Im sorry you're not as caplable as I am.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/pw/06civic.htm

It really does remind me of saturns. The front bumber, the curvature of the roof and trunk...

I really don't know about that interior, either.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The$nail said:


> You are so full of crap. I did a picture shoot at a parking lot, do you think I towed it there???? Im sorry you're not as caplable as I am.


 then be capable enough of runing a camera to prove this. or capable enough to put it on the dyno... cuz you didn't speak after we asked you to do that. and even so this doesn't mean you did the swap, but had friends to do the swap. And we already know how capable you were with the supercharge rigth buddy.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

the HP will all be at the top end of the rev range. Honda's design their motors for efficiency first, not power, and truth be told it's better that way becuase to get any power you have to flog the engine and you're wasting gas that way.

Seth


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> then you live in the wrong area, cuz they are all around my house. Well at least chester county, montgomery county, burks county PA


lol, well those areas are full of spoiled rich people. I guess i'm the only one that doesn't have $30,000 to spend on one.


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> then be capable enough of runing a camera to prove this. or capable enough to put it on the dyno... cuz you didn't speak after we asked you to do that. and even so this doesn't mean you did the swap, but had friends to do the swap. And we already know how capable you were with the supercharge rigth buddy.



When I posted the pictures, It was already sold (4months ago). I have only pictures to remember it by. I then bought a mr2 turbo, but that thing was slow as balls (14sec 1/4 on 15psi) so I sold it after 2 weeks. Went back to nissans, and bought a hatch and a S15 clip. I could see if the new owner has posted the dyno slip since he went and dynoed it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The$nail said:


> When I posted the pictures, It was already sold (4months ago). I have only pictures to remember it by. I then bought a mr2 turbo, but that thing was slow as balls (14sec 1/4 on 15psi) so I sold it after 2 weeks. Went back to nissans, and bought a hatch and a S15 clip. I could see if the new owner has posted the dyno slip since he went and dynoed it.


 sounds reasonable.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you obviously dont realize how hard it is to drop in a rd26dett into a 240. sr20det's are good and a lot less extensive. One person said they did the rb26dett swap, but they only show the motor in the bay, he didn't give us vid's or dyno slips, cuz we all knew he was full of shit. Anyone that knows the story of TheSnail will know this.


Hey, nobody said it was going to be an easy swap! What, did you think it was a cakewalk? It is a "shoehorn job" to fit a Skyline motor in a 240,but it can be done!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mjd4277 said:


> Hey, nobody said it was going to be an easy swap! What, did you think it was a cakewalk? It is a "shoehorn job" to fit a Skyline motor in a 240,but it can be done!


 oh i know it can be done and i know what most of the swap consist of, but its not a common feet.. hell i saw a 240sx with a LS1 motor in it. doesn't mean it runs good. skyline motor in 240sx are kind of worthless. they are very heavy and they throw of the suspensino dynamics. you are better off with a sr20det, but some people like to be different.


----------



## Mogster (Sep 7, 2005)

The new Civic looks chubbier... to me. Looks pretty cool.


----------

